
Yeoman.io - Quickly build beautiful web applications - kevincennis
http://yeoman.io/
======
cwilson
Where does the "beautiful" part of this come into play? For whatever reason I
clicked through assuming I would be looking at a way of actually creating,
well, aesthetically beautiful web applications.

~~~
davedx
I came here to say the same thing.

'Beautiful' has been diluted in the same way 'disrupt' has. It's becoming a
real joke, and I can no longer take posts seriously that claim to be
'beautiful' on here.

~~~
dminor
> It's becoming a real joke

It has always been something of a joke. No one is printing out screenshots of
their favorite web apps to hang on the wall.

------
dsrguru
I don't like sounding so negative, but that was the most uninformative video
I've seen in a long time. The bullet points below it present far more
information than the video itself.

~~~
cdcarter
Actually, I really enjoyed a new project where the bullet points actually had
the info in the video. Nothing kills me more than a marketing page where I
have to watch a 5-7 min video to understand the project. I'm much more willing
to watch a brief video with talking points underneath.

~~~
dsrguru
I completely agree, but that's when the bullet points present the information
in the video. Here the video didn't even convey all the info in the bullet
points.

------
politician
Looks a lot like a customized version of grunt.js -- backbone-boilerplate is
another example of a suite of tools built on grunt.

<https://github.com/cowboy/grunt>

<https://github.com/tbranyen/backbone-boilerplate>

------
SkyMarshal
For anyone else who didn't recognize the term AMD:

<http://requirejs.org/docs/whyamd.html>

~~~
harrylove
Here's the spec: <https://github.com/amdjs/amdjs-api/wiki/AMD>

edit: updated link.

------
tmcw
Can always count on companies like Google 'launching' projects without source
code. Would we really be that okay if an open source developer published
vapourware with an email signup form?

~~~
Domenic_S
Isn't that a _textbook_ MVP?

~~~
mnemonik
Not if you're claiming open source.

------
jasonkostempski
Very cool looking. This is all the stuff I use for front-end dev but currently
set up from scratch for every new project. I love what Paul Irish does, I love
what Google does, I can't wait to see this in action.

------
nathan_long
Tangent: the '.io' TLD seems trendy. Why? I see that it means "Indian Ocean".
I associate it with "Input/Output." It would make sense for "Internet of
things" company IO Bridge, which is at iobridge.com, to be at bridge.io.

Is there any particular reason for Yeoman to be a '.io' site?

~~~
mmahemoff
It's become a standard name for IT products (more so than .it!) due to
input/output connnotations, and as the other commenter said, it's especially
appropriate for a Google product launched at IO.

Also a lot of names sound cool as .io, e.g. cloud.io can be read as "Cloudio".
And due to the relatively high cost, a lot of .io names are still available.
Just 18 months ago, a ton of 2-letter domains were still going
([http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/two-letter-io-domains-
ava...](http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/two-letter-io-domains-available)).

------
rargulati
Noticed addyo in the terminal during the video; here's a more descriptive
explanation on the how and why from his blog:

[http://addyosmani.com/blog/improved-developer-tooling-and-
ye...](http://addyosmani.com/blog/improved-developer-tooling-and-
yeoman/#more-4752)

------
prezjordan
<https://github.com/yeoman/yeoman.io>

~~~
timdorr
That appears to be the website's source, not the actual yeoman tool source.

------
maximz
Here's their supplemental video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s6Yv9pVXZc>

~~~
mavelikara
The video starts with "Hey guys, eh, so today at Gooogle IO we announced a new
project we've been working on for the past month called Yeoman". Does this
mean that the project has had about 2 man months of work behind it?

~~~
gilini
Well, the rationale behind it doesn't seem exactly new or extensive. Sounds
doable.

------
rman666
Bottom of page says 'Copyright Google 2012'

~~~
patrickaljord
It was presented by Paul Irish during his GoogleIO session just a few hours
ago.

------
chewxy
Looks like a Google project. Interesting

~~~
kevincennis
Commits from Addy Osmani and Paul Irish. Definitely promising.

------
wonitta
Pardon my noobiness, but how is this different from a full fledged IDE like
Netbeans or IntelliJ? For example on Netbeans you could have a good workflow
similar to Yeoman. By using shortcuts you can push changes to your test
instance, it has plenty of integration with Ant, Phing, Hudson/Jenkins,
Github, other bunch of plugins, etc. It has a fully functional bash shell
window, shortcuts that trigger the browser. You barely don't have to switch to
anything while coding on it.

I get that IDEs like Netbeans have a bigger memory print, but what I mean is
that using a tool container that gathers` all your other tools together is
really nothing new.

Am I missing something here? What do you guys think? oh and I don't want to
start a vi vs IDEs war here. I'm talking about the concept.

------
encoderer
I use Brunch.io currently. It scratches the same itch. I don't see anything
here that would instigate me to change, but I can see how this could work very
well if you wanted to use Angular.js.

~~~
jokull
From the feature list of Yeoman it looks like Brunch has way more stuff going
for it. Brunch hasn't bought into a framework and allows you to configure your
assembly workflow. It's fine being opinionated when you're giving up freedom
to choose but gaining speed of development. I just don't see what harm it is
for frontend assemblers to allow you to pick and choose between template/CSS
compilers. Throw in the framework and you could see some automation not
possible if picking one css and template language.

EDIT: Just saw the package manager :) That's something!

------
swah
Personal note: I can't keep up with all the new projects. I'm feeling
overwhelmed right now. Should one just disconnect?

~~~
sequoia
Just try stuff out on a personal toy project. Think of some little thing you
might wanna do and do it (no job too small) and just try out the tool in a
low-risk environment. I am giving jamjs (& require.js) a whirl in a little
side project, I'll probably do the same with this. If it blows up, who cares?
1. get sandbox 2. play in it. :)

------
chrishenn
Seems like it will only help the very first part of making a web app, where
you have to set up directories and libraries and such (scaffolding.) There is
a package manager, but you could also use something like
[Volo](<https://github.com/volojs/volo>).

------
adrinavarro
> Why, hello!.

That "!." surely hurts. Even more being a Google project… And the use of
'beautiful'. Seems that I'm not the only one. You could argue that it helps
you use Bootstrap and other 'visual frameworks', but still.

------
ksat
Wanted the site to more informative. Video dosen't really convey anything.
When I clicked on the title: "Quickly build beautiful web apps"- I was
expecting something totally different

------
robot
Video is cute but not descriptive enough.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I think if you scan the bullet points just under it you get the idea.

It's basically the HTML5Boilerplate Build Script [1], with some nice extra's -
Bootstrap (and compilation), package & dependency management, unit testing,
preview server, etc.

1\. <https://github.com/h5bp/ant-build-script>

------
dexcs
You definitely need "awesome tool and made with love" on your page. :-)

------
kno
Is this really a Google project?

------
kbronson
As always, "beauty" is in the eye of the beholder.

------
skilesare
People that write tools that are interacted with via a command line interface
are only hurting themselves. I just can't comprehend why this trend is on the
rise. It is 2012.

~~~
drharris
I think you overestimate the level of functionality a quality GUI can actually
express. This is a tool for developers, and developers will always need to
know the command line.

